# Mornings in the surf @ Holden



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

Finally got to do a little morning surf fishing. Whiting, Puppy and a Black.
BTW two Surf rods in rod holders means "Hey Pecker head Surf Here!"


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Job...what mile post were you?


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice catch


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

Quinton @ the handicap access. Easy to get the cart on the beach.


----------



## Sasquatch (Jul 9, 2010)

Hop- Congrats on the catch. What was their bait of choice?


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

Sasquatch said:


> Hop- Congrats on the catch. What was their bait of choice?


I caught these with Sand fleas.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Where'd you find the fleas?

They were hard to come by except by the pier last year.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work, Congrats.


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

dudeondacouch said:


> Where'd you find the fleas?
> 
> They were hard to come by except by the pier last year.


Still can be hard to find but they are there. I just give the rake to my wife and talk reel nice to her.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Hopefully I can find a nice bucketful on the first day and keep them in the shade so they'll keep for the whole week.


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

dudeondacouch said:


> Hopefully I can find a nice bucketful on the first day and keep them in the shade so they'll keep for the whole week.


The best I can do without changing the sand is one day. You need to change the sand daily and refresh it with fresh saltwater to get rid of the urine. But hopefully a bucket full will only last you a day. Here is a link to a real good site about sand Fleas.http://fishingdestinguide.com/baitSANDFLEAS.html


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

If they're dying, you're either baking them (sun), or drowning them (water)

They'll last several days in dry shells/sand in a bucket with holes cut in the bottom as long as you keep it in the shade.


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

When I was having them die on me the bucket will have a real strong Ammonia smell from the Urine. Had them in the shade and even tried keeping them in my beerarator. If they are hard to find I try my luck and try to keep them. Most of the time I leave them for seed.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Next time, try mixing the sand with the lots of coarse shell bed and just keep it barely damp and in the shade. And make sure they're in a bucket with holes in the bottom and along the sides near the bottom. You can easily make them with a 1/4" or 1/2" drill bit.


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks dudeondacouch, I'll give it a try this weekend. Going try to catch me some fleas Friday afternoon.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

No problem. Of course, I had many adult beverages last time we figured out how to keep them well, and I may be missing a step. 

Hopefully I can find some when I get down there.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

I was at Holden Beach the week of June 25 to July 2, caught some nice pomps and whitings, on sand fleas, which were hard to find. The same surfer must have been there then too. If I had lines in the water ,that is where he wanted to ride the waves at.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I doubt I'll have to worry about surfers down at the inlet.


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

I agree with the 2 sandspikes. It even works up at Hatteras near the old lighthouse site. Set them up and in 20 minutes you will have surfers. Maybe they use them as away to line up with the chunk of lead I'm getting ready to toss.


----------

